# Phone call translator app to be offered by NTT Docomo



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> An app offering real-time translations is to allow people in Japan to speak to foreigners over the phone with both parties using their native tongue.


More


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Need that when you call support because they don't speak English anymore.


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

You'll find that neither will the app.


----------

